# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کسایی که معدلشونو ترمیم کردن بیان کمک

## Amir h

سلام به همه ی  دوستان سوالی داشتم کسانی که معدلشونو توی شهریور یا دی ماه پارسال یعنی 95 ترمیم کردن ، 1.موقعی که میخواستین کنکور 96 ثبت نام کنین نمرات ترمیم شدتون تو سایت دیپکد تغییر کرده بود؟؟
2.موقعی که تو سایت سنجش میخواستین واسه کنکور 96 ثبت نام کنین یه قسمتی هست بعد از پر کردن فرم ثبت نام سنجش میخواد نمره هاتونو تایید کنید ، اونجا هم نمرات ترمیم شدتون نعییر کرده بود ؟؟؟
3.ترمیم که کردین کد سوابق تحصیلی سومتون عوض شد؟؟
لطفاً کسانی که در جریانن و ترمیم کردن 3 تا سوال رو جواب بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام به همه ی  دوستان سوالی داشتم کسانی که معدلشونو توی شهریور یا دی ماه پارسال یعنی 95 ترمیم کردن ، 1.موقعی که میخواستین کنکور 96 ثبت نام کنین نمرات ترمیم شدتون تو سایت دیپکد تغییر کرده بود؟؟
> 2.موقعی که تو سایت سنجش میخواستین واسه کنکور 96 ثبت نام کنین یه قسمتی هست بعد از پر کردن فرم ثبت نام سنجش میخواد نمره هاتونو تایید کنید ، اونجا هم نمرات ترمیم شدتون نعییر کرده بود ؟؟؟
> 3.ترمیم که کردین کد سوابق تحصیلی سومتون عوض شد؟؟
> لطفاً کسانی که در جریانن و ترمیم کردن 3 تا سوال رو جواب بدین ممنون میشم


برای من هیچی تغییر نکرده بود. هر سه مورد نمرات قبل از ترمیم بود . برای بعضیا تغییر کرده بود.کد سوابق هم همون قبلی بود.

----------


## mehrdadlord

برای من هیچ چیز تغییر نکرد . وقتی تاییدش کردم هم تغییر نکرد . ولی موقع ثبت نام کنکور با همون کد دیدم نمرات عوض شده . و دوباره تاییدش کردم !

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Amir h

> برای من هیچی تغییر نکرده بود. هر سه مورد نمرات قبل از ترمیم بود . برای بعضیا تغییر کرده بود.کد سوابق هم همون قبلی بود.


یعنی من اگه ترمیم کنم نمراتم عوض نمیشه؟؟؟

----------


## Amir h

> برای من هیچ چیز تغییر نکرد . وقتی تاییدش کردم هم تغییر نکرد . ولی موقع ثبت نام کنکور با همون کد دیدم نمرات عوض شده . و دوباره تاییدش کردم !
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


یعنی من اگه ترمیم کنم نمراتم عوض نمیشه؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi2015

ببین ... تغییر میکنه توی دیپکده این (همون دوم بزرگسال ) ترمیم شیمی هستش توی خود سنجش هم تغییر میکنه و توی کنکورم همین ترمیم رو اثر میدن فقط معدل کتبی رو تغییر نمیده که اونم واسه کنکور تاثیری نداره نمرات رو درس به درس اثر میدن

----------

